# Blues: intros/outros/turns



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A look at some common blues licks & transposing them to different keys........thanks for watching!

guitar - RS Guitarworks 'Old Friend' Tele

[video=youtube;lDom5_luXvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDom5_luXvo[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

good stuff as always, Dale.

rest assured, I'll be stealing it :thanks5qx:


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the kind post and giving your time to check it out!

hope all is great,
dale


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another good un....Thanks!!!!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks sir for giving it a look!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

No matter what you do it's always interesting and good, thanks


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the very kind words.....greatly appreciated!


----------



## bobh (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice ...Well done


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for giving your time to check it out!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice! Had to subscribe...


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks....all the best with your music!


----------

